# Tohatsu 60 HP 4 Stroke - 213 pounds



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't that motor that replaced the 60 tohatsu/Honda? Yamaha's 70 4 srk better lighten up to stay competitive.....


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm... I wonder if there is a ECU swap that would turn my 50hp to the 60. As impressive as the 50hp has been on my Mangrove, I would love to see what the extra 10hp would do.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

nativejax said:


> Hmm... I wonder if there is a ECU swap that would turn my 50hp to the 60. As impressive as the 50hp has been on my Mangrove, I would love to see what the extra 10hp would do.


Just what I was thinking! If you get any intel post it up!!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

nativejax said:


> Hmm... I wonder if there is a ECU swap that would turn my 50hp to the 60. As impressive as the 50hp has been on my Mangrove, I would love to see what the extra 10hp would do.


I'd imagine it's more than an ECU if they're only now releasing this motor.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Bluwave said:


> I'd imagine it's more than an ECU if they're only now releasing this motor.


Not necessarily, I believe Yamaha did not release their SHO 200, 225 and 250 all at the same time back years ago and they are all the same motor. Again, I could be wrong and only speculating here on the 60hp.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

nativejax said:


> Hmm... I wonder if there is a ECU swap that would turn my 50hp to the 60. As impressive as the 50hp has been on my Mangrove, I would love to see what the extra 10hp would do.


Howdy @nativejax At the risk of provoking an obscene response --@Tx_Whipray ;-) --, I gather Chittum will have a demo 12 degree Mangrove 18 center console with a Tohatsu 60 hp at the Miami Boatshow...

I too have been very impressed with the 50 HP 4 stroke Tohatsu... The 60 HP will definitely be a sweet OB for a lot of microskiffs....


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Howdy @nativejax At the risk of provoking an obscene response --@Tx_Whipray ;-) --, I gather Chittum will have a demo 12 degree Mangrove 18 center console with a Tohatsu 56 hp at the Miami Boatshow...
> 
> I too have been very impressed with the 50 HP 4 stroke Tohatsu... The 60 HP will definitely be a sweet OB for a lot of microskiffs....


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Can't wait to see the future feedbacks and reliability!


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Just what I was thinking! If you get any intel post it up!!


Price difference then the tohatsu 50?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Ran the Tohatsu 60 on the Chittum Carbon Mangrove at the Miami Boatshow on Sunday. Strong engine. Felt significantly more thrust than the 50 in the mid range. The prop was made for a 50, so could not feel any top end difference. Also as a non-cupped prop, hole shot was normal compared to my cupped prop on 50. Understand the long shaft version will be available in the US in May. The short shaft will be in the Fall or early next year.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

I am super interested in this outboard. Do you guys know of any “Perferred” dealers? Ones that are typically easy to deal with??


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

View attachment 62364


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

I found this on the Tohatsu website. I have heard that the mid-sized motors from Tohatsu 60HP and above were rebadged Honda's. Since this is built off the 40/50 HP platform, I'm assuming the new 60HP will be a full on Tohatsu. Did anyone get any intel on this and the manufacturing location for this motor at the MIBS?


----------



## Chris R (Dec 13, 2017)

That could make me miss my old Yamaha 3 cylinder 90 a bit less


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

jesseflyangler said:


> View attachment 62776
> 
> 
> I found this on the Tohatsu website. I have heard that the mid-sized motors from Tohatsu 60HP and above were rebadged Honda's. Since this is built off the 40/50 HP platform, I'm assuming the new 60HP will be a full on Tohatsu. Did anyone get any intel on this and the manufacturing location for this motor at the MIBS?


I spoke to someone who as run one already.. They were blown away by it. Said it will make a lot of people think about switching engines for sure


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tohatsu website is saying 217, now if they would only work that magic on the 90. I would be writing a check.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Everytime I run my 50 I am blown away. This motor really is the best in class, seriously unbiased. I could/have run ever other motor on similar boats except Honda so I may be missing out. But directly compared to Yamaha/Evinrude/merc and suzuki it def holds the crown "*FOR ME*"...


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

hcft said:


> Everytime I run my 50 I am blown away. "...


I'm glad you like it. As soon as I can get funding approved by my CFO(wife), I'm going to look hard at the 30hp with a tiller for an aluminum skiff.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

hcft said:


> Everytime I run my 50 I am blown away. This motor really is the best in class, seriously unbiased. I could/have run ever other motor on similar boats except Honda so I may be missing out. But directly compared to Yamaha/Evinrude/merc and suzuki it def holds the crown "*FOR ME*"...


did you compare the tohatsu 50 directly to the suzuki 60?


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Any word on what the boat ran with the correct prop?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Tohatsu 60 on all carbon Mangrove 18 reportedly reaches 42 mph with 1 person; high 30s with 2 guys & gear. Not too dissimilar to the F70 on the heavier Snake Bight 18.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Tohatsu 60 on all carbon Mangrove 18 reportedly reaches 42 mph with 1 person; high 30s with 2 guys & gear. Not too dissimilar to the F70 on the heavier Snake Bight 18.


I assume that's a non-tunnel Mangrove?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I assume that's a non-tunnel Mangrove?


Correct.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Who has forked out the dough for an all carbon chittum, though? 

I would be more interested in the numbers for a normal layup.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

hcft said:


> Everytime I run my 50 I am blown away. This motor really is the best in class, seriously unbiased. I could/have run ever other motor on similar boats except Honda so I may be missing out. But directly compared to Yamaha/Evinrude/merc and suzuki it def holds the crown "*FOR ME*"...


G8rfly how is that 50hp tohatsu holding up for you? I'm in the process of having my skiff built and I'm trying to decide on an outboard....thx


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

mmccull5 said:


> Who has forked out the dough for an all carbon chittum, though?
> 
> I would be more interested in the numbers for a normal layup.


I have a 50% Carbon with a 50hp Tohatsu and run 35mph with clients and gear. My max has been 36.8mph with me and light gear. Both are WOT figures.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Love my Tohatsu 60! Had it since March and have about 60 hours on it. I have the foreman holeshot prop on my tunnel Conchfish and get 34 mph full load and no load. That's just where she stops. My skiff is definitely heavier than Stevie's and Chris's Chittums but thought I would offer my experience with the motor.

FWIW, a buddy of mine has a Fury tunnel with a Merc 60 and 4 blade mercury prop. I absolutely smoke him out of the hole and get better top end too.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Hey thx guys...I have been overwhelmed with trying to decide on an ob ...I think I'm going with the 50 hp Tohatsu


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

My top speed solo with a Tohatsu 50 hp full carbon Laguna Madre 2, heavily cupped prop & 5 gallons was just under 39.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

That's awesome... What model is that simrad


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Lip Snatcher said:


> That's awesome... What model is that simrad


Blv it’s an EVO9


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Thxx


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Lip Snatcher said:


> G8rfly how is that 50hp tohatsu holding up for you? I'm in the process of having my skiff built and I'm trying to decide on an outboard....thx



Are you wanting a short shaft? If not, your choices go way up. I'm wanting a short shaft so my choice is pretty much Tohatsu and Honda. With Tohatsu way in the lead.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Are you wanting a short shaft? If not, your choices go way up. I'm wanting a short shaft so my choice is pretty much Tohatsu and Honda. With Tohatsu way in the lead.


Short


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Are you wanting a short shaft? If not, your choices go way up. I'm wanting a short shaft so my choice is pretty much Tohatsu and Honda. With Tohatsu way in the lead.


I like the Suzuki but I'm leaning toward the Tohatsu because of the short shaft... I just don't know to a lot about Tohatsu especially the maintenance...any input thx


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Lip Snatcher said:


> I like the Suzuki but I'm leaning toward the Tohatsu because of the short shaft... I just don't know to a lot about Tohatsu especially the maintenance...any input thx


Where are you located? The best Tohatsu service guy in Texas is Vantage Marine in Port O'Connor.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Know I'm in FL


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

I had a 50 Yamaha four stroke on my new to me release classic 15ft. The hull is kevlar, weighs in at under 400lbs. I just got a 2020 Tohatsu 60 in white to replace the old Yamaha. The Yamaha is about 60lbs heavier than the tohatsu. Getting the boat back from the shop the week after July 4th week. What do you think I would run speed wise?


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Any recommendations on Dealers, preferably ones easy to deal with.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

Terry said:


> Any recommendations on Dealers, preferably ones easy to deal with.


Mercman Marine in Miami, FL. Small shop, good service so far.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Terry said:


> Any recommendations on Dealers, preferably ones easy to deal with.


Where are you? Vantage Marine in POC is the best Tohatsu servicing dealer in Texas.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I did something today.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Terry said:


> Well I did something today.
> View attachment 144344


Please update on how it performs. I have a generic Waterman (Beavertail B2 2006). Presently with a 2006 60Hp ETEC which has done well. I'm not sure how long this motor will last but have been considering a Suzuki vs Tohatsu 60 Hp when the time comes. Since you are 119 years old update soon since 120 years of age may be......


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Rich11111 said:


> Please update on how it performs. I have a generic Waterman (Beavertail B2 2006). Presently with a 2006 60Hp ETEC which has done well. I'm not sure how long this motor will last but have been considering a Suzuki vs Tohatsu 60 Hp when the time comes. Since you are 119 years old update soon since 120 years of age may be......


HEll of a first poast lurker!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

EdK13 said:


> HEll of a first poast lurker!


Took me twice to figure it wasn’t the first pot roast.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Rich11111 said:


> Please update on how it performs. I have a generic Waterman (Beavertail B2 2006). Presently with a 2006 60Hp ETEC which has done well. I'm not sure how long this motor will last but have been considering a Suzuki vs Tohatsu 60 Hp when the time comes. Since you are 119 years old update soon since 120 years of age may be......


I age really well!!


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Rich11111 said:


> Please update on how it performs. I have a generic Waterman (Beavertail B2 2006). Presently with a 2006 60Hp ETEC which has done well. I'm not sure how long this motor will last but have been considering a Suzuki vs Tohatsu 60 Hp when the time comes. Since you are 119 years old update soon since 120 years of age may be......


I too went between Suzuki and Tohatsu. The power to weight ratio benefited the Tohatsu. I also spent time on two different skiffs with Suzuki’s and was slightly disappointed with the “prop chatter” at idle speeds.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

Terry said:


> I too went between Suzuki and Tohatsu. The power to weight ratio benefited the Tohatsu. I also spent time on two different skiffs with Suzuki’s and was slightly disappointed with the “prop chatter” at idle speeds.


 the Tohatsu is 3 cylinder with 3 valves per cylinder, single overhead cam. not sure about the Suzuki. I do know the tohatsu has a bigger alternator. The BFT60 weighs 239lbs, the MFS60 is 213lbs. Both should be pretty powerful. Waiting on the MFS60 install next week so I can finally take her out.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Terry said:


> I age really well!!


I could tell. Hoping my ETEC will too but recently started watching for post about this topic when notice went out that ETEC production had stopped. I would be very depressed if my skiff was down for a prolonged period of time. Look forward to updates.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Got the new motor mounted.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

Motor mounted, wiring getting changed, and new switches next. Almost done !


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Managed to get just under 4 hrs. in the MFS60 this weekend. With a lot more to figure out and a aluminium prop I did hit 38 mph. Pretty happy with that number but I’m guessing I’ll see a little better with the right stainless.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Terry, What boat is the Tohatsu on? Await your hole shot and other details


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Rich11111 said:


> Terry, What boat is the Tohatsu on? Await your hole shot and other details


Motor is hung on a Beavertail BTX. Hole is satisfactory. Mid range response is good. Choosing the right Stainless will be key.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Still digging the MFS60. Got 14hrs on it.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Finally took the time to get some numbers on the new Tohatsu MFS60. Overall I am pretty happy with this little engine!! Bumped 39mph and planed off in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Terry said:


> Finally took the time to get some numbers on the new Tohatsu MFS60. Overall I am pretty happy with this little engine!! Bumped 39mph and planed off in 3.5 seconds.


How shallow would do you feel you could get up in? Soft and hard bottom. Are you still on an aluminum prop or did you finally get a stainless?


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDujndYn9uEkhDUzN9moEBO782Uq_CfF9a1suw0/


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Rich11111 said:


> How shallow would do you feel you could get up in? Soft and hard bottom. Are you still on an aluminum prop or did you finally get a stainless?


Finally moved to a Stainless PowerTech SCB 10.375x15. I don’t really push the envelope on getting up in shallow water. I’d guess 18” in soft bottom? This hull is a not tunneled.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought the MFS60 in Louisiana, I love it. I hang with F70s on professionals all day long. BTX MFS60, 15p


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Terry said:


> Finally moved to a Stainless PowerTech SCB 10.375x15. I don’t really push the envelope on getting up in shallow water. I’d guess 18” in soft bottom? This hull is a not tunneled.


Do you think that it would handle the 11” SCA ?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Terry said:


> Finally moved to a Stainless PowerTech SCB 10.375x15. I don’t really push the envelope on getting up in shallow water. I’d guess 18” in soft bottom? This hull is a not tunneled.


You can hop up in a foot running light, the hull will push the bow down in shallow water.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Capt.Ron said:


> Do you think that it would handle the 11” SCA ?


The aluminum prop I was running was a 11x15 and I was only getting around 5800 RPMs. I decide to drop down in diameter to try a pick up a few more RPMs. It worked putting me right at 6000.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Capt.Ron said:


> Do you think that it would handle the 11” SCA ?


The SCA is a larger diameter SCB, I believe.

I ran the SCB4 on my ‘07 B2 before repowering to a MFS 60 and the SCB was amazing. Ive ran my MFS 60 for 3 months with the SRD3R15P and performance is okay but not great. Diameter is 11+” and I also spin only 5700-5800 rpm’s like @Terry . I believe our boats respond well to stern lift props, which for the MFS 60 would be the SCB or a Yamaha Black SS (w. correct hub), or Foreman. There may be others I haven’t found. My SCB3 15P just arrived today after ordering on 8/20.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

foreman props are shaft shearers on the MFS engines I have a custom 15p and I end up blowing it out, Im thinking I can run more blade with my jack plate


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> foreman props are shaft shearers on the MFS engines I have a custom 15p and I end up blowing it out, Im thinking I can run more blade with my jack plate


It ain’t the prop, it’s those prop shafts made out of recycled Coors Light cans. I don’t know what diameter the shafts are but I’m swinging a 13.75” diameter 14 pitch XXX cup three blade Foreman on my Yamaha 70TLRZ no problems for about four years and I give it hell.


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 4, 2021)

Found this thread searching. I got pricing on a Tohatsu 60 tiller at $7500 OTD and the Zuke 60 tiller OTD is $9300. Leaning towards to Tohatsu due to price obviously. Everything I’ve heard about the Tohatsu is positive. Zuke has 6 yr warranty vs 5 on Tohatsu.

Any suggestions one way or the other?Any long term use input from Tohatsu owners?

Thanks 👍


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It ain’t the prop, it’s those prop shafts made out of recycled Coors Light cans. I don’t know what diameter the shafts are but I’m swinging a 13.75” diameter 14 pitch XXX cup three blade Foreman on my Yamaha 70TLRZ no problems for about four years and I give it hell.


Wouldn’t some of this be running your engine too low and hitting bottom this putting more strain on the shaft?

if you get it up high enough like @Smackdaddy53, wouldn’t this eliminate most of this?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Wouldn’t some of this be running your engine too low and hitting bottom this putting more strain on the shaft?
> 
> if you get it up high enough like @Smackdaddy53, wouldn’t this eliminate most of this?


Wasn’t there a bunch of dudes bragging about how much paint they are missing off their skegs? Bwahaha I don’t think that’s something to be proud of but that’s just me.
If your skeg is missing paint it means your prop is chopping sand too.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wasn’t there a bunch of dudes bragging about how much paint they are missing off their skegs? Bwahaha I don’t think that’s something to be proud of but that’s just me.
> If your skeg is missing paint it means your prop is chopping sand too.


That is what I mean, you need a bulletproof prop shaft if you try and jump up and hit bottom too much. That seems like simple physics.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


>


What kind of prop do you have on your kayak?


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What kind of prop do you have on your kayak?


😂 Funny! Don't need one as I'm not in some kind of race to see who can be the first to claim that their skiff can run in 1/2 inch of water


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> 😂 Funny! Don't need one as I'm not in some kind of race to see who can be the first to claim that their skiff can run in 1/2 inch of water


I don’t get it.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey hatsu guys, any longer term thoughts on them? I’ve got a skiff in the works and with engine delays such as they are I’m open to options. The 60 is an option and it looks most likely to be what I can get. Thanks


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I run a 50 on my Waterman. Great motor. No complaints.

Skeg has all it's paint too.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My 50 has been perfect. Very efficient and the power is there if you need it.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Over 100 hours in 6 months and I have no complaints nor have I had any issues with reliability or maintenance.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

75 hours here and no complaints. 

I've had an odd issue the last two times I fished where the bulb seemed to lose fuel and the engine stalled. Get the bulb firm again and it was fine.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

550 hours now on my Tohatsu 30hp. Not one single issue. Would get another one without question.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the speedy feedback! Now if I could just get my hands on a motor!!!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Not sure where you are but Northeast Marine in St Pete had motors last month


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Jason M said:


> Not sure where you are but Northeast Marine in St Pete had motors last month


Thanks for the info, called them and nothing right now.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Salt said:


> The SCA is a larger diameter SCB, I believe.
> 
> I ran the SCB4 on my ‘07 B2 before repowering to a MFS 60 and the SCB was amazing. Ive ran my MFS 60 for 3 months with the SRD3R15P and performance is okay but not great. Diameter is 11+” and I also spin only 5700-5800 rpm’s like @Terry . I believe our boats respond well to stern lift props, which for the MFS 60 would be the SCB or a Yamaha Black SS (w. correct hub), or Foreman. There may be others I haven’t found. My SCB3 15P just arrived today after ordering on 8/20.


Did u get a chance to test the SCB3 15P yet ? Any numbers holeshot ?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Dumb question. Does a remote motor come with controls ?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They charge separately for them. It's usually part of the install fees.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

@TroutNreds12 I believe PT incorrectly stamped the pitch on the SCB I received. It was lower than 15p so I sold it and went with a Foreman. Would be open to trying another SCB if I ran a different setup.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

I recall a comment posted about the Tohatsu MFS responding better to a smaller diameter prop, which is why several Chittums come rigged with the SCB (10.375”) versus SRD or other 11”+ diameter props. Does anyone have experience or data to confirm or refute this? 
I’ve been testing the YBS black stainless 16p recently and it feels like it has a small performance advantage over the SRD3 15p, but it may also be in my head and nothing more.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Salt said:


> I recall a comment posted about the Tohatsu MFS responding better to a smaller diameter prop, which is why several Chittums come rigged with the SCB (10.375”) versus SRD or other 11”+ diameter props. Does anyone have experience or data to confirm or refute this?
> I’ve been testing the YBS black stainless 16p recently and it feels like it has a small performance advantage over the SRD3 15p, but it may also be in my head and nothing more.


Let me see if I have my prop number handy


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

My prop is the Powertech SCB3R16PY650


----------

